# Sales Driving Promotions. Best (and Worst?)



## scarletswitchit (Mar 30, 2011)

If your company was to offer one big, potentially annual, limited time promotional offer strictly for catering, what would be the biggest sales driver for you?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Identifying the key players in the target audience's buying process.


----------

